# Watch online shows with no provider



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can do this? I would like to watch a show on line (Bar Rescue), but when I go to the site, it says to sign in with my TV provider. The thing is, I do not have cable, or even a TV, which is why I want to watch it online in the first place. I used to be able to watch this show until a couple of years ago.

Thanks!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

indexxx said:


> Does anyone know how I can do this? I would like to watch a show on line (Bar Rescue), but when I go to the site, it says to sign in with my TV provider. The thing is, I do not have cable, or even a TV, which is why I want to watch it online in the first place. I used to be able to watch this show until a couple of years ago.
> 
> Thanks!


That series is on SpikeTV which is American. You can't always get what is offered in the US with online streaming.
For instance, I have Netflix, for which I pay $7.99 cdn per month and can only access the programs that Netflix is offering in Canada.


> Netflix, Inc., has restated its policy against virtual border crossing, a practice that has seen a growing number of Canadians bypassing regional blocks to access the streaming service’s U.S. catalogue.


In case of SpikeTV, there are restrictions now on content. Blame the greedy service providers in Canada. One of the service provider would be Bell, and to get it in the bundles they
offer it, it would be at least $47 a month, plus receiver rental..yada yada..(sign here in Blood). So if your really want to watch it, count on $50 to install sat tv, +$47 a month for the
bundle + 1.50 a month for local iniatives charge + $20 a month HD receiver rental + taxes. 



> Due to programming rights issues, certain programs (particularly films which the channel does not have the rights to air outside of the U.S.) are removed from the Spike feed distributed in Canada, and replaced by older reruns of its original programming.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

If the show has no local provider you need to watch it from a US site but those are mostly geo-blocked in Canada.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are trying to watch a show from a US site that is geoblocking Canadian IPs, you can consider using a VPN service, which routes your traffic through a server in the US.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

but usually if the network is asking for a cable provider it is not available even if you use geo-un-blocking

meaning, they have a deal with cable companies that in order to view online you must be a cable subscriber to one of the cable providers that have deals with the networks

like amc in canada doesn't put full episodes online but if you have an american cable provider that partners with amc you can access full shows

amc shows shaw cable on their list but they don't have a deal with shaw so i can't access full shows even though i get shaw cable tv

the only way the op can get the show would be to a) get a vpn and tunnel in to the usa and b) get credentials from one of the supported cable providers which i suspect are on some darknet list somewhere


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If you haven't, you can check YouTube, sometimes people put full episodes up on there.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone- sounds like one of those border niggles about living in Canada. It's like ordering off Amazon- there are so many things they don't ship t Canada, for unknown obscure reasons. Last night i wanted to get an accessory for my iPhone EarPods, just a piece of silicone rubber, and they can't ship it. I did find it on Ebay, but some of the legislation is ludicrous.


----------

